# Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße



## howmuchisthefish (11. Februar 2014)

Kurze Info:
Die Gewässerkarte für Lauterbourg gibts beim Tabac Fetsch in der Innenstadt.
Montag: 14-19 Uhr
Dienstag bis Freitag: 7:45-12 Uhr & 14-19 Uhr
Samstag: 7:45-17 Uhr
Sonntag: 9:30-11 Uhr
5 Rue de la Première Armée, 67630 Lauterbourg
Tel.: +33 3 88 94 80 13         
Jahreskarte 103€

So, und nun zum eigentlichem Thema. Einige Fragen kann ich mir selbst beantworten, jedoch bin ich mir bei vielem nicht sicher.
Dieser Thread soll auch als Informationsquelle dienen, für Leute, die Interesse am Angeln in Lauterbourg haben.

*Wo darf ich dort fischen?*

Hab eine kleine karte gebastelt. Hier die befischbaren Gewässer aufgelistet:

*1. Rhein* (4 Ruten erlaubt. Hecht 27.1.-30.4 & Zander 27.1.31.5 verboten)
*2. Rheinhafen* (3 Ruten erlaubt)
*3. Altrhein* (3 Ruten erlaubt)
*4. Altrheingraben & Alte Lauter* (3 Ruten erlaubt von der "Base des Mouettes" bis Altrhein und Woerrbrücke erlaubt)
*5. Freizeitgelände "Base des Mouettes"* (3 Ruten erlaubt. Angeln auf begrenztem Teil erlaubt (Einschränkungen beachten!). Allgemeiner Angelverbot vom 27.1.-31.5. Ausschließlich "No Kill" für Karpfen.)
*6. Kiesgrube Lauterbourg* (3 Ruten erlaubt. Angeln auf begrenztem Teil erlaubt. Allgemeines Angelverbot vom 27.1.-31.5. Ausschließlich "No Kill" für Karpfen.)
*7. Moorlinz* (2 Ruten erlaubt. Anfütter und Kunstöder verboten (ausser Fliegenfischen). Erlaubt vom 17.5.-31.10. ab 8 Uhr.)
*8. Schwanenweiher* (2 Ruten erlaubt. Vom 8.3.-31-10. erlaubt. Ausschließlich "No Kill" für Karpfen, Stör und Schwarzbarsch (müssen zurückgesetzt werde). Kunstköder verboten, ausser Fliegenfischen.)
_(Lauter allgemein: 1 Rute erlaubt. Fischen mit Maden und Zweiflüglerlarven verboten. Vom 8.3.-21.9. erlaubt. Bachforelle 27cm & maximal 5 Salmoniden pro Angler und Tag. Grenzüberschreitendes Abkommen ist auf der ganzen Strecke gültig)_
*9. Gänsbächel und Lauter* (1 Rute erlaubt. siehe Fangzeiten der Moorlinz und/oder Lauter)
*10. Lauter *(Fischereilos Niederlauterbach, ab halber Lauterwiese bei der Kläranlage Parz.3 im Gemeindewald Niederlauterbach bis Lauterbourg. Markierung beachten (Teil von Niederlauterbach bis Scheibenhard und Gegenrichtung).)
*11. Lauter* (Fischereilos Scheibenhard und Lauterbourg - bis zum Rugby-Platz in Lauterbourg (Grenzstein).)

Hier die Karte:


[edit Mod: Bild gelöscht. Bitte keine Fremdbilder einstellen sondern verlinken]

 Bild ansehen

Nun meine Fragen an die Ortskundigen:

Gewässer 5. Hier ist die Rede von "Base des Mouettes". Der See heißt aber Bassin des Mouettes. Ist das eine nur die, wie schon beschrieben, die Freizeitanlage (Campingplatz)? Denn an dem wollte ich garnicht fischen. Wo darf ich denn bei 5. sonst so fischen?

Gewässer 2. Wo darf ich hier fischen? Ausnahmslos überall?

Gewässer 4. Auf der Karte habe ich ein Gewässer mit einem Fragezeichen versehen. Ist das der Altrheingraben? Die alte Lauter sieht man auf der Karte ja gut.

Gewässer 6. Dort bin ich vorbeigefahren. Wenn man von der Straße an den Firmenparplatz kommt, ist da ein Angelverbotsschild. Wo darf ich denn da angeln?


----------



## howmuchisthefish (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Gewässer 2 (Rheinhafen) ist das fischen komplett überall erlaubt. Außerdem im hinteren Teil des Hafens wirklich schön! Man könnte meinen man wäre an einem Weiher wenn man nicht die Ankerstellen sehen würde und nicht wüsste dass man sich im Hafen befindet. Hier gibt es sehr viele gute Angelplätze und man kann nahezu überall fast am Wasser parken.


----------



## Blinker 90 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Hallo Leute Super Infos!!! Ist im Rheinhafen auch schon Schonzeit für Hecht? Könnt ihr mir evtl. nette Plätzchen zum Raubfischnachstellen verraten war noch nicht oft dort und damals habe ich auf Karpfen geangelt... Danke im vorraus! LG


----------



## Blinker 90 (2. März 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

http://www.peche67.fr/reglement_avis.html 

Deine Schonzeiten stimmen mit den Reglements nicht überein.


----------



## west1 (2. März 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*



Blinker 90 schrieb:


> http://www.peche67.fr/reglement_avis.html
> 
> Deine Schonzeiten stimmen mit den Reglements nicht überein.



Die Schonzeiten stimmen, in der Liste stehen die Fangzeiten!
http://www.peche67.fr/telechargement/Reglementation_D_2014.pdf


----------



## Blinker 90 (2. März 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Ok habs kapiert... Gehört der Rhein nicht zur Kategorie 1? D.h. Ab dem 8 März darf ich in den Seen um Lauterbourg angeln die kein allgemeines Angelverbot haben. Wie siehts mit dem Rheinhafen aus? Altrhein und der Altrheingraben wie siehts da mit Hecht aus? Danke


----------



## west1 (2. März 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Der Rhein ist Kategorie 2, Kategorie 1 sind Salmonidengewässer.

http://www.peche67.fr/images/bandeau_ecole/localisation_ecoles.swf


----------



## Blinker 90 (2. März 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten! Ist im Rheinhafen auch Schonzeit wenn es am Rhein ist? Wo kann man gut Hecht fangen in Lauterbourg? Danke


----------



## west1 (2. März 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*



Blinker 90 schrieb:


> Wo kann man gut Hecht fangen in Lauterbourg? Danke



Keine Ahnung!

Ansonsten ab dem 1.5. im ganzen Elsass und ab dem 15.5. in Baden falls du die entsprechenden Karten hast.


----------



## Blinker 90 (2. März 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Noch nicht, mach ihn jetzt im April, dann muss ich mich damit nicht mehr rumschlagen


----------



## Tschaky (3. März 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Hallo,

sowie ich verstanden habe, ist es an den Buhnen erlaubt Nachts zu angeln nur mit pfanzlichen Ködern. 
Karpfen darf man fangen, muss sie aber wieder zurücksetzen.

Ist das Nachtangeln nun nur auf Karpfen erlaubt, die man dann sowieso zurücksetzen muss?


----------



## howmuchisthefish (21. März 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Hey Leute. Hab das Forum nicht vergessen, hatte nur keine Zeit zum schreiben.

Mittlerweile kann ich einige Fragen zur Region Lauterbourg beantworten. Bin nun ziemlich oft dort und habe regelmäßig Kontakt zu den Kontrolleuren und den Brüdern Fetsch.



Blinker 90 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute Super Infos!!! Ist im Rheinhafen auch schon Schonzeit für Hecht?


Ja, Schonzeit endet am 1.5.



Blinker 90 schrieb:


> Deine Schonzeiten stimmen mit den Reglements nicht überein.


Doch sie stimmen. Bitte die Schonzeiten nicht von der ganzen Region 67 für Lauterbourg nehmen. Lauterbourg hat zum Teil eigene Schonzeiten, besonders die privaten Gewässer.



Blinker 90 schrieb:


> Ok habs kapiert... Gehört der Rhein nicht zur Kategorie 1?


Der Rhein ist Kategorie 2.


Blinker 90 schrieb:


> D.h. Ab dem 8 März darf ich in den Seen um Lauterbourg angeln die kein allgemeines Angelverbot haben.


Nein, du darfst jetzt schon in den Seen angeln, nur nicht alles.


Blinker 90 schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit dem Rheinhafen aus? Altrhein und der Altrheingraben wie siehts da mit Hecht aus? Danke


Wie soll es da aussehen? 
Früher gab es im Altrhein (kleiner See) stattliche Hechte und Zander. Jetzt nicht mehr, da alles überfischt ist und was ich mir dort oft hab sagen lassen, durch die vielen großen Welse, die alles fressen.



Tschaky schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sowie ich verstanden habe, ist es an den Buhnen erlaubt Nachts zu angeln nur mit pfanzlichen Ködern.


Die Nachtangelzone beginnt am Rhein, direkt am Restaurant, geht weiter wo der Rhein in den Hafen Mündet, die Buhnen (wenn das Buhnen sein sollen, konnte ich bei dem hohem Wasser nicht erkennen) weiter. Wo genau sie endet kann ich noch nicht sagen. Habe mich nicht weiter erkundet, jetzt kann man ja aber bald auf Karpfen gehen.

Allgemein an alle die gerne nach Lauterbourg möchten:
Kauft euch die Angelkarten!!! Man kann oft im Internet lesen, dass behauptet wird, es würde ja so selten kontrolliert werden. Der Hammer war, als ich las, dass überhaupt kein Kontroller kommt und nur ein bis zweimal die Polizei große Razzien macht und das wars... Das ist Quatsch. Ich war nun schon so oft dort und wurde JEDES mal kontrolliert! Nicht nur ich, auch die anderen am Gewässer. Auch Leute mit Booten werden kontrolliert, das wartet der Kontrolleur dann eben am Auto. Jeder Kontrolleur hat seine eigenen bevorzugten Gewässer, die er abfährt oder abläuft. Rheinhafen wird fast jeden Tag kontrolliert. Altrhein ist auch direkt neben dem Privatgewässer eines anderen Kontrolleurs!

ABER, sie sind alle nett und freundlich!!! Wurde man einmal kontrolliert, kennt man sich und man wird nie wieder nach dem Schein gefragt! Dann gibts eigentlich nur noch netten und interessanten Smalltalk übers Fischen etc.

Denen ist die Sauberkeit am wichtigsten. Also bitte nehmt euch zum Angeln eine kleine Mülltüte mit, in die ihr euren Müll werft und diese dann wieder mitnehmt. Am Rhein und Hafen wird genauer geschaut, wie und mit was man angelt. Altrhein z.B. kann man schon fast angeln mit was man will, hauptsache schön sauber. Soll natürlich keine Garantie sein und keine Aufforderung für was weiss ich was...

Und zur Lauter kann ich nur sagen, dass es sich garnicht erst lohnt auf Forellen zu gehen. Die gibts nämlich nicht :q
Sie werden einmal im Jahr eingesetzt, dann am 8.3., wenn sie offen sind, wird die Lauter von Anglern belagert und es wird alles rausgeezogen! Wildlebende Forellen soll es laut Vereinsmitgliedern und Kontrolleuren schon lange nicht mehr geben. In diesem Jahr habe ich in Lauterborug an der Lauter nur erfolglose Angler getroffen. Alle haben sich gewundert, dass beim "Start" keine einzige Forelle beist. Weiter oben soll es erfolgreichehre Angler gegeben haben. Samstag vielleicht, Sonntag aber bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder in Lauterbourg.


----------



## Tschaky (15. April 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Ist nun ab dem 1.5 wieder das angeln mit Köderfisch und Kunstködern (Spinnfischen) erlaubt?


----------



## Laurel (16. April 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Hallo,
hab die Karte, die ich beim Kauf der Jahreskarte für Lauterbourg erhalten habe verlegt. Hier sind die verschiedenen Gewässer und vorallem die Zuordnung nach Kategorie zu sehen ...hat jemand eine kopie für mich ?? Danke


----------



## Stefan1009 (20. April 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Hallo zusammen, hab da mal eine Frage zum Angeln an der Lauter:

Mein Kumpel un dich wollen jetzt am kommenden Samstag an die auf Forellen. 
Bevorzugt angeln wir mit Kunstködern.
Sind Drillinge erlaubt?
Gibt es Angelzeiten, z.B. nur tagsüber?
Wie viel Forellen darf man denn evtl entnehmen?

Grüße und dickes Petri!


----------



## kingdave (23. April 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Hi, ich war heute in Lauterbourg am Rhein und war mit Grundmontage leider Erfolglos  
Am Freitag wollte ich nochmal runterfahren und mein Glück am Altrhein probieren. Habt ihr da Tipps oder Erfahrungen ? 
Ach und zur Info Tageskarten gibts nur von Juni bis August, sodass ich eine Wochenkarte nehmen musste.

Gruesse Dave


----------



## jironimou (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Hi leute ich hab auch mal eine frage. Ich möchte demnächst auf waller am rhein gehen darf ich da dann nachts die angeln im wasser lassen mit einem lebendem köderfisch/ oder muss ich boilies benutzen oder muss ich die angeln komplett rein hollen?
Darf ich zumindest mit meinem bivvy zelt an meinem spot übernachten oder muss ich mir einen Campingplatz aufsuchen.

Danke schon mal|supergri


----------



## Schoop (28. August 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Also ich bin dieses WE auch dort! Habe mir die Jahreskarte geholt.
Ist es dort echt so leer gefischt??


----------



## jironimou (29. August 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Also ich war mit nem kumpel dort. Pro Person 3 angeln. Waren mit der grundmontage drausen von 9 uhr bis 20 uhr gefangen haben wir ne hand voll grundlinge 2 mikrige barsche und ein rotauge.


----------



## Schoop (29. August 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Ach Shit. Also habt ihr mit Würmern genagelt?
Ich will spinnfischen und lebenden köfi benutzen.

Wir wollen auch an den den Vereinssee.
Da darf man zwar keine Kunstköder nehmen, aber des is ja kein Prob 

Also wir sind 2 die gehen? Das ganze we!


----------



## Schoop (31. August 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

2 Tage bisher geschneidert. Viele Gummifische und Gewichte probiert. Nicht mal nen rotauge auf Teig gefangen. Was is da nur los???


----------



## BlueEagle (2. September 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Eine Frage in die Runde. Weiß jemand ob man im September auch noch Tageskarten in Lauterbourg bekommt? 
Ich lese immer nur von Juni bis August... 
Wenn es keine Tageskarten mehr geben sollte, weiß jemand wie teuer die Wochenkarten sind!?


----------



## Schoop (2. September 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Also 2 zander konnte ich mitnehmen. 44 und 57 cm.
Der kleine war zwar fast zu schade zum mitnehmen...


----------



## Tschaky (3. September 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Hallo Schoop,

wo hast die denn gefangen? Hafen?

War jetzt auch schon paar mal in Lauterbourg unterwegs. Bisher aber nur ein Hecht auf Gummifisch im Hafen.


----------



## BlueEagle (3. September 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Hallo Tschaky,
wenn du schon ein paar Mal in Lauterbourg warst, hast du eine Jahreskarte?
Oder nutzt du Tages/Wochenkarten? Wie viel kosten die?


----------



## Tschaky (4. September 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Hallo,

ich habe eine Jahreskarte für 100€. Eine Tageskarte kostet so um die etwa 15€. Wochenkarten weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## vladisand (6. September 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Hallo,

braucht man für PLZ 67 nur Angelkarte oder muss zusätzlich auch Mitglied in einem eingeschriebenen Fischerei- und Gewässerschutzvereins  sein? Ich bin bei keinem Verein angemeldet und frage mich, ob ich in Lauterbourg-Umgebung angeln darf.

Danke für Eures Feedback!

Grüße

Vladi


----------



## Schoop (8. September 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Du musst dir nur die entsprechende Karte kaufen (Tages, Wochen, Jahres) 
Dort bekommst dann ne Karte auf der die Gewässer stehen. 12 Stück an der Zahl. Jedoch lohnt sich eig nur der Rhein bzw. Hafen.

Das Gebiet ist sehr stark befischt. Die meisten gehen mit lebenden Köderfisch auf Grund. Habe jedoch die letzten 2 Wochen keinen was fangen sehen. Ich habe meine zander mit gummifisch gefangen. 
Gestern hatte ich noch 2 bitte auf einen Blinker. Sah aus wie nen zander, aber kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.. Waren so 30-40 cm.
Sind immer kurz vor der Landung ausgerissen. (3er balzer Blinker)

Dann kommt noch die Bestimmung hinzu,
dass 30 Minuten nach Sonnenuntergang Feierabend ist. 

Aber ich kann sagen, die Rheinländer schmecken vorzüglich!


----------



## Angerfish (22. September 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Ich bin auch hin und wieder in Lauterbourg meist am Hafen auf Raubfisch und mehr als paar kleine Barsche sind bisher nicht eingestiegen, zumindest nicht die letzten 5 Wochen. Habe viel probiert, Blinker, Twister, Dropshot, wobbler usw...#q
Werde es wohl nächstes Wochenende mal mit Carolinarig und paar Tauwürmern versuchen. Mein Kollege wirds wohl mit köderfisch versuchen.


----------



## Angerfish (22. September 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Und Karten bekommt man immer, auch Tageskarten. Habe letzte Woche nachgefragt dort im Tabakladen.


----------



## BlueEagle (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Hallo,

war gestern mit einem Kumpel in Lauterbourg am Rheinhafen angeln.
Ich hab die vorletzte Tageskarte bekommen. Wenn ich Ihn richtig verstanden habe, war es das für dieses Jahr. Gibt nur noch Jahreskarten.

Der Rheinhafen war völlig überfüllt mit Anglern. 

Gefangen haben wir ne Brasse auf nen 12cm Gummifisch und Rotaugen mit Pose und Made. Auf Wurm wollte nichts beißen. 

Grüße Blue


----------



## Schoop (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Servus Leute 
Ich war letzte Woche wieder mal dort am besagten Hafen.
Ein mäßiger zander ist mir an Haken gehobst


----------



## Schoop (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Bild kann ich iwie nicht hochladen


----------



## Schoop (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Letzte Woche ging wieder nen Haufen fisch. 15-20 barsche
Aber nur ein guter dazwischen mit 35 cm,.
An sonsten nur ein 52 cm Zander und nen mini Hecht von 40-45;cm


----------



## Daniel1983 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Hallo Leute,

gibts dort eine Slipstelle oder muss man vom Rhein reinfahren?

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Schoop (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Ja, eine war beim
Krank, aber da ist grad dicht. Wenn du das Becken weiter rein fährst, am Beckenende geht ein unscheinbarer weg rein (vor nem
Rastplatz mit Banken)
Oft ist der Platz aber mit
Anglern blockiert.
Was ist denn dein Zielfisch? Vllt können wir mal zusammen los


----------



## Daniel1983 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Fische mit einem Freund von einem Aluboot waren noch nie am Lauterburger Hafen deswegen meine Frage. Fischen meistens Vertikal auf Barsch und Zander! 

Alternativ will ich mir noch ein Schlauchboot anschaffen allerdings mit E-Motor um etwas felxibel zu sein! Denke mit dem Schlauchi sollte es dort kein Problem sein ans Wasser zu kommen, oder?


----------



## Schoop (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Ja das passt. Mit aluboot aber auch kein Problem!
Das sind auch meine Zielfische!
Hast noch nen Platz frei aufm Boot? Ich fische dort nun seit 3 Monaten und weiß schon nen paar gute Stellen. Gefangen habe ich in dem Zeitraum ca 50 barsche (aber nur auf Wurm!! Mit der Stippe!) ansonsten 4
Zander und einen Hecht.


----------



## Schoop (6. November 2014)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Nen 62er, gut genährt war mir nach 10 Minuten an Haken gesprungen. Hat für nen zander mal echt gut gekämpft!!
Bin aber recht schnell wieder heim.
Also heut gutes Zanderwetter!


----------



## gloomez (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*



howmuchisthefish schrieb:


> Hey Leute. Hab das Forum nicht vergessen, hatte nur keine Zeit zum schreiben.
> 
> Mittlerweile kann ich einige Fragen zur Region Lauterbourg beantworten. Bin nun ziemlich oft dort und habe regelmäßig Kontakt zu den Kontrolleuren und den Brüdern Fetsch.
> 
> ...



Das mit den Kontrollen ist richtig wir kontrollieren seit anfang 2014 Sehr stark. Wir haben bestimmt auch schonmal die Bekannschaftz gemacht am Hafen ;-)

LG Chris


----------



## Side (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Ich würde den Thread gerne nochmal aufgreifen, da man irgendwie nichts genaues findet. Ich möchte in der Region um Lauterbourg nochmal angeln gehen. Ausschliesslich am Rhein. Ich würde gerne wissen, wann die Schonzeiten für Hecht, Zander und Barsch sind. Und wenn möglich nicht nur bis wann, sondern auch ab wann. Danke bereits  vorab für Eure Hilfe!!!!

Beste Grüsse

Alex


----------



## gloomez (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Hi Alex!

Die Schonzeit für Hecht ist ist vom 31.12 bis zum 01.05 des Folgejahres bei Zander ist es vom 31.12 bis um 01.06 des Folgejahres.

IN DIESER ZEIT IST DAS ANGELN MIT KUNSTKÖDERN (BLINKER/WOBBLER/GUMMIS ETC/KÖDERFISCH) VERBOTEN!!!

Ab dem 01.05 darf wieder mit Kunstködern/Köderfisch gefischt werden!

Ab dem 14.03 darf mit Fliege an allen Gewässern gefischt werden

Der Barsch hat keine Schonzeit darf aber wie gesagt mit Kunstködern in der Schonzeit von Hecht und Zander nicht befischt werden! (außer Fliege)

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen,

viele Grüße Chris


----------



## Side (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Hallo Chris,

danke für die Info!!! Auch wenn mich das natürlich geschockt hat, da ja dann jetzt erst einmal Pause ist. Muss ich wohl doch nach Holland.

Aber ich mache ja auch meinen Schein im Mai und dann gehts hier vor der Haustür richtig los|bla:

Gruss

Alex


----------



## gloomez (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Also wenn du auf Barsch gehen willst kannst du dir einen Wurm auf ein Dropshot Rig ziehen das geht aber Hecht/Zander ist halt erst mal Tabu


----------



## Pilger (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*



Side schrieb:


> Hallo Chris,
> 
> danke für die Info!!! Auch wenn mich das natürlich geschockt hat, da ja dann jetzt erst einmal Pause ist. Muss ich wohl doch nach Holland.
> 
> ...



Hallo Alex,

ich bin aus Stuttgart und habe für dieses Jahr auch eine Jahreskarte in Lauterbourg gekauft, war bisher noch nicht angeln, nur schon 3x zur Gewässerschau unterwegs. Vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen.....
Allerdings fehlen mir noch ein paar Infos zu den Gewässern die wir ja vielleicht zusammen erarbeiten können |evil:
Außerdem wollte ich vielleicht an einem Arbeitseinsatz dort teilnehmen, ich finde das gehört sich so aber ich spreche kein Französisch und muss erst sehen ob ich da mit den Leuten klar komm bzw. kommunizieren kann.

Grüße

Hagen


----------



## gloomez (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Hallo Hagen.

Wir finden es super wenn sich deutsche Angler bei uns angagieren! Wir sprechen alle deutsch das ist kein Problem und es gibt immer was zu Essen oder zu trinken bei uns! ;-)

Ihr seit immer wilkommen!

LG Chris


----------



## Pilger (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lauterbourg Gewässer/Infos/Zeiten&Maße*

Hi Chris,

dann schauen wir mal zur ersten Kontrolle :q

Essen und Trinken find ich immer gut, das wird schon irgendwie werden, teilweise liegt da am Altrhein und Baggersee ziemlich viel Müll rum, ist mir bei der Flurbegehung aufgefallen.... da kann eigentlich jeder was tun, wenn er denn möchte.......#d


----------



## Fabianj (18. Juni 2019)

Hallo hoffe es ist noch jemand aktiv hier. Wollte morgen mal nach lauterbourg fahren wie sieht es aus brauche dort ja keinen angelschein oder? Und trifft man eventuell jemand dort von euch oder jemand Lust sich zu treffen?


----------

